# Does any body knows is g20 hood will fit 200sx?



## roneto (Dec 9, 2003)

i was wondering if any one has tried this?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

technically, yes...as far as we know but I don't think it's been proven. There have been questions about people putting on G20 headlights and for that to work, you need a hood, the hood, headlights, and grille work together and therefore you need all 3, heck, you may also need the corners, fenders, and bumpers. 

We believe that it all does fit, but if it really does, you need the whole package or else nothing will fit together. It's like converthing the front end of a 240sx to a Sil-eighty front end, you can't just use the headlights, you need the fenders, corners, bumper, hood, grille, and bumper.

Like I said though, we don't know if it's going to work at all. There was a long time rumor that the G20 leather seats bolt right into the B14 sentra. Well, I got a full set of black leather P11 seats sitting in my storage unit. The front seats don't line up very well, the rear seats are an inch too wide on each side. They will fit with some modification, but I just don't have the time.


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

I highly doubt it would fit. The g20 front bumper is longer than the 200sx's bumper so I would assume the hood would be too long also.

These 2 cars are not the same.


----------



## BaDDiS B13 SE R (May 16, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Like I said though, we don't know if it's going to work at all. There was a long time rumor that the G20 leather seats bolt right into the B14 sentra. Well, I got a full set of black leather P11 seats sitting in my storage unit. The front seats don't line up very well, the rear seats are an inch too wide on each side. They will fit with some modification, but I just don't have the time.


i just got a 200sx se-r today, and i was sellin a set of g20 leathers b4, and i got another set here that i have up for sale...i am goin to attempt to install them and *once I do install them*, i'll let u know the mods and stuff to do it...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BaDDiS B13 SE R said:


> i just got a 200sx se-r today, and i was sellin a set of g20 leathers b4, and i got another set here that i have up for sale...i am goin to attempt to install them and *once I do install them*, i'll let u know the mods and stuff to do it...


well, I already know what needs to be done to the seats. 

The front ones either need sentra rails or you need to chop up the G20 rails.

The rear seats (upper folding part) are an inch too wide on each side. This means I have to cut 2 metal tabs off the car on each side, cut new holes, and weld in a bung (thick washer) onto the outside for the pins.

The rear (lower) bench seems to fit in perfect, although it's a bit snug.

I think I'm soon going to add this as a writeup to my technical section.

BTW, I don't have it active yet, but to anyone reading, I'm soon going to have a page: http://tech.ninety-9.com that will link directly to the technical section of my page.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

dsigns said:


> I highly doubt it would fit. The g20 front bumper is longer than the 200sx's bumper so I would assume the hood would be too long also.
> 
> These 2 cars are not the same.




its not a direct bolt on per say because its not a bolt and your finished affair, but the bumper from the g20 DOES fit the b14. In fact, it pretty much bolts right up with little modification needed to the wheel well area.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

damn i want a P11 bumper


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yes, the G20 bumper bolts on, you just have to modify the wheel area b/c the bumper is too long.

I think I'll do a writeup on the G20 seat installation soon. But it's only based on my findings, I still don't have them installed.


----------

